# Wingfoot 1/17/14



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Fished about 10:00 am till 4:00 pm. Only a few others out fishing. Had a good day. Got over a hundred gills, a few small perch and a couple little crappie. Was almost non-stop but lots of throwbacks. Ice was 4" to 6" away from shore and mostly clear. It was really singing in the morning with the sun and wind. Wanted to go out from the main Park by the Canteen but the shore ice there was way too iffy for me. Spud went right thru with one hit several places. Had to head out from the bay over toward the dog park where it apparently had been more shaded. Did see a couple of others go out from the Canteen though. May be better tomorrow with the cold forecast for tonite.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Were you the one that was fishing between islands and then moved over in front Of canteen? I'm the one that was in a blue clam 1 man 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice Gills NIX


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Great mess of gills !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

That was me Erie. Figured I'd try 3 or 4 spots on my way around since I had to come out that way. Only got a few dinks there. Saw the shanty out there but didn't know it was you. How did you do?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

is there a bait shop in the area? wingfoot


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Not sure but probably Mogadore B & T is the closest. Drive-thru on 224 near the Springfield Admin. Bldgs. has some. Don't think Copeland's is open in the winter.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Did ok nothing spectacular.. Lots of perch!!!! Actually nice ones too.. Few in that 10"-10.5" range 5 crappies and about 10 gills. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes best bet is going to be mogadore bait and tackle. Open at 7 I believe... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

slayed them gill on the foot...


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Be there in the morning, I wish I could post the pic of the bass I got today at a private pond. Biggest fish I've ever iced! 2lb line.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Did well there today as well


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

No crappie?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Three vehicles off Waterloo Sat. evening. Several people straight out from the park over halfway across. Did a few gills and couple perch. Spoke with "reel grip" who was checking conditions, and couple others who did better catching. NO craps between three of us(very strange!) they must be really deep, we were in 10 ft, Had fish all over the Vex-they appeared to not be hungry(slow bite)! Water was murky which I've never seen before in Winter-ice was solid 5-6 inches.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I didn't get a crappie either. Stayed past dark thinking they'd turn on.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

does that park close at a certin time or can you fish all night?


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

sorry i spilt my coffee in there it was hot!!!!


c. j. stone said:


> Water was murky which I've never seen before in Winter-ice was solid 5-6 inches.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

The 9 million 9" crappie must have been all caught


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

One 6in crappie. Firetiger horizontal jig with a wax worm worked great on the gills n perch, out fished my buddy, probably my 2lb vanish floro!!!


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

fish master said:


> does that park close at a certin time or can you fish all night?


You can fish all night.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

steelhead1 said:


> You can fish all night.


you have to park at the ramp, I think the park side closes at 11pm


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ballast said:


> you have to park at the ramp, I think the park side closes at 11pm


No, you can park in the main Park and fish all night. Signs in the Park do say closes at 11:00 pm but per ODNR Park employee, that's mainly so they can throw you out if you're causing problems.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

joewallguy said:


> The 9 million 9" crappie must have been all caught


There still in there you just gotta find the right school!!! I did good on em today!!!!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Erie you were the guy in the blk frabill in last yrs hot spot, yea?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No blue calm 1 man


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

ballast said:


> Erie you were the guy in the blk frabill in last yrs hot spot, yea?


I was in the black frabill. Are you the one who stopped and talked to me? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

You hit the evening bite? I hit the morning perch pack by the hanger we left at 11am.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

dustinlancy said:


> I was in the black frabill. Are you the one who stopped and talked to me?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


no that wasn't me, I almost fished that spot today. How'd u do? Did u stay till dark?


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

ballast said:


> no that wasn't me, I almost fished that spot today. How'd u do? Did u stay till dark?


Not too bad, a few nice perch on small spoons. I was out there from 10-3 today.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I had some fun this weekend so I think we're gona give Milton a try next weekend if the ice is ok. I saw a old post on N.E.reports but its to far of a drive for me to check during the week. Hope to see some ice reports on Milton, the 14in eyes are calling my name...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ballast said:


> I had some fun this weekend so I think we're gona give Milton a try next weekend if the ice is ok. I saw a old post on N.E.reports but its to far of a drive for me to check during the week. Hope to see some ice reports on Milton, the 14in eyes are calling my name...


i will check it for you!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Be careful, that lakes no joke. I think it has a fluctuating water level.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fished it for a while today, ice was 4-5, maybe 6 in a couple spots, building a lot!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweet, where did you go? (general area)?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Was out today with the girl. Kept 30 but caught way more than that. we threw back keepers. I am guessing around 100. Was up and down on and off all day.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Not quite as good size wise today but kept 25. Must of caught 3 times that.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

thanks steelhead for the help


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

eyeballs said:


> thanks steelhead for the help


Nice to meet y'all!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Was out today with the girl. Kept 30 but caught way more than that. we threw back keepers. I am guessing around 100. Was up and down on and off all day.


where did you go out of? how deep?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Steelhead Fever said:


> i will check it for you!


 didn,t fish it but saw two guys bucketing it, on the ne side out in the channel area, around 4pm,driving on 76..


----------

